# Gimp 2.2.6 me nargue



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

Je fonctionnais jusque-là sans trop de soucis avec Gimp 2.2.3, mal traduit mais bon... J'ai donc téléchargé la version 2.2.6 pour la langue.

Déjà, le double-clic sur la DMG refuse l'ouverture (codec dépassé). Je n'ai pas envie de refaire un téléchargement de plusieurs heures, je force l'ouverture avec utilitaires de disques. Ça marche.

Je glisse-dépose l'icône de l'image disque sur mon dossier Applications. Au bout de quelques Mo, la copie s'arrête avec le message d'erreur suivant :





> *Copie de "Gimp" dans "Applications"
> Le Finder ne peut terminer l'opération : certaines données de "libtiff.3.6.1.dylib" n'ont pas pu être lues ou écrites.
> (code d'erreur -36)*


Je me raisonne, bof, tant pis, je réinstalle la version 2.2.3 qui donnait finalement toute satisfaction : Même erreur... alors qu'il y a quelques heures ce logiciel tournait sous X11  .

J'ai Panther X.3.8 sur un iMac G3 400.

Le fichier incriminé, * libtiff.3.6.1.dylib * semble être une librairie de format d'image, tiff en l'occurence.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que ce fichier est dans l'application : avec un "afficher le contenu du paquet", je le trouve dans le dossier Contents/Resources/Lib/. Une recherche sur mon disque dur fait chou blanc.

Mais pourquoi obtiens-je la même erreur avec la version précédente de Gimp ? C'est donc bien qu'il y a un problème sur le disque d'install, ou avec le système, bref pas dans le paquet Gimp lui-même ?

Dernière tentative, j'essaie de virer le *libtiff.3.6.1.dylib* du paquet Gimp : impossible, je n'arrive pas à avoir les autorisations de modifications...

     :rateau:







 (os court ! )


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

Salut Berthold ! 

J'utilise Gimp 2.2.6 sans problème et je suis allé voir dans le paquet le fichier qui te pose problème.
J'ai ceci au niveau autorisations et j'ai pu les changer, sans avoir à m'authentifier, pour "Lecture et écriture"...





Tes autorisations sont-elles identiques ?


Si jamais tu parvenais à modifier les autorisations, j'ai mis en ligne la librairie qui vient de ma version 2.2.6 ici (téléchargement direct).


----------



## robindesbois (21 Avril 2005)

moi je te conseil de mettre photoshop et non cette m.... de logiciel!!!!!
c'est pas pour rien que photoshop est une référence!!!!


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

robindesbois a dit:
			
		

> moi je te conseil de mettre photoshop et non cette m.... de logiciel!!!!!
> c'est pas pour rien que photoshop est une référence!!!!



En voilà une réponse qu'elle est constructive ! 
J'utilise Photoshop® et Gimp, Berthold peut-être aussi, ceci dit, tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin/envie/les moyens d'acheter Photoshop® (il est pas donné, quand même !  ) et donc Gimp est une solution gratuite et qui peut rendre bien des services... 


[Edith]
C'est vrai que toi tu ne paies Photoshop®, tu demandes qu'on te le prète gracieusement ! 
(Je suis allé voir tes posts précédents !  )
Déjà que ça me démangeait tout à l'heure, finalement tu vas y avoir droit à ton coup de rouge !  
A ta santé ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (21 Avril 2005)

robindesbois a dit:
			
		

> moi je te conseil de mettre photoshop et non cette m.... de logiciel!!!!!
> c'est pas pour rien que photoshop est une référence!!!!



:mouais: Gimp est gratuit et ses fonctions sont similaires à Photoshop. Gimp est de plus en plus utilisé. Gimp est en train de devenir lui aussi une référence.
Au cas où tu n'aurais pas remarqué, il se passe des choses du coté du logiciel libre : Open office, Firefox, Gimp etc...


----------



## robindesbois (21 Avril 2005)

pffffffffffffffffffffffffffff 
c'est pas ici que l'on va parler argent !!!! 
similaire sauf que ça va pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (21 Avril 2005)

robindesbois a dit:
			
		

> moi je te conseil de mettre photoshop et non cette m.... de logiciel!!!!!
> c'est pas pour rien que photoshop est une référence!!!!



Donc si on suit ton raisonnement, selon toi Windows est une référence ?


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

robindesbois a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> c'est pas ici que l'on va parler argent !!!!
> similaire sauf que ça va pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Tu as tort, on parle souvent d'argent, ici. Toutes nos technologies ont un coût, humain ou matériel.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

robindesbois a dit:
			
		

> moi je te conseil de mettre photoshop et non cette m.... de logiciel!!!!!
> c'est pas pour rien que photoshop est une référence!!!!


Pas tant d'agressivité, voyons. Je connais bien Photoshop, qui est un excellent logiciel. Cependant son prix (et mon honnêteté vicérale ? ) me rebute. C'est un logiciel pro, ce que je ne suis pas. Mes priorités financières sont ailleurs.

Quant à Gimp, il est évidemment perfectible, mais son principe même m'attire, l'Open-Source est en soi une réponse douce mais musclée aux géants du logiciel payant. Disons que le prix à payer dans le cas de Gimp, c'est quelques bogues. Qui se corrigent au fur et à mesure des nouvelles versions.

Ceci dit, j'ai déjà payé par le passé des logiciels chers et qui bogaient aussi... donc...


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut Berthold !


Salut !





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tes autorisations sont-elles identiques ?
> 
> 
> Si jamais tu parvenais à modifier les autorisations, j'ai mis en ligne la librairie qui vient de ma version 2.2.6 ici (téléchargement direct).


Merci, dès que j'ai une minute je fais mes essais.

À plus.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

Bon le problème vient d'où ?? Quand je veux changer les autorisations, le système me répond 





> Une erreur est survenue
> (code d'erreur 195)


Quelqu'un a un lien vers les explications des codes d'erreurs ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bon le problème vient d'où ?? Quand je veux changer les autorisations, le système me répond Quelqu'un a un lien vers les explications des codes d'erreurs ?



Je viens de trouver ça.
Même problème que toi mais avec une autre application.
La solution donnée étant de jeter l'ancienne version avant de copier la nouvelle...


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

Sauf que je n'ai plus d'ancienne version... je continue à chercher.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

De pire en pire : je ne peux pas supprimer l'ancienne librairie, encore moins la remplacer par celle de MacMarco, les autorisations sont en lecture et écriture mais rien à faire. Le dossier "lib" ne peut pas être modifié". Il ne me donne même pas la possibilité de m'identifier en admin. Je vais faire passer un ToolX et je donne des nouvelles.


----------



## dpi67 (22 Avril 2005)

Bjr, astu déja éssayé de réparer les autorisations ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2005)

Oui, moultes fois. C'est idem. Je constate que le menu autorisations dans la fenêtre info (capture de MacMarco ci-dessus) me permet de changer les possesseurs, mais pas le type d'autosrisations.... le menu déroulant est grisé, inaccessible. Pourtant il m'annonce lecture et écriture...

Je tourne en rond, je crois que je vais essayer de télécharger le paquet une seconde fois.


----------

